# b14 strut tower bars



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I know that only certain front strut tower bars work with the GC camber plates I know the eibach and coutesy ones any other ones I have a chance to get one for $25 it came from pro car parts.com does anyone know about this any help would be appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

*pro carparts*

I wouldn't buy anything from them. Mostly junk. Several people have bought intakes which didn't fit. Bulbs burnt out or where 2 different colors. Return policy and customer service is the pits.
Spend the extra money and get a decent one. AVOID Procarparts


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

on the b14 strut bar install though, its just basiaccly unscrew and screw right?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Pretty much, just remember that newer B14s with GAs have a soleniod on the intake manifold that may cause slight clearance problems with some STBs. You may have to do a little modd'n to make it clear.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

is the procarparts strut bars for the b14s any good at all?


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I was just wondering how tight the fit is with the STB. I mean it looks like the bar would prevent the hood from closing. 

rios,
I dont have a STB (im expecting it in mail anytime though), but i know that when my freind installed his STB on his integra he had to relocate a few things to get it to fit.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I haven't had trouble with them (procarparts). I had hood trouble from the bar but its fixed now.

Seth


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Your 95' 200SX should be old enough to not have any clearance problems, newer GA powered cars do if the bar is not made to clear the modern emission equip. Newer ones you have to mount the bar higher or relocate a solenoid. Proof of mounting them higer can be seen by the hammer marks visible on one of my hood braces.  I have since relocated the solenoid so everything is happy now. When Kojima gets the B14/400R hoods done, Ill have a happy hood again as well.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Is it cool if i just get a front strut bar?

and are HP racing's strut bars good, theyre the most expensive on ebay, but they have holes on their bars, is that good?

Thanks


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Strut bars are strut bars. As long as they dont break i'd say go with the cheapest.


----------

